# The wait, it burns... but then SHE HAD 2 HUGE BABIES!!!



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 12, 2011)

*OMG* So she probably delivered last night. They are really cute but we are wondering about some thing...
The babies are HUGE and there are only two, I'll post pictures after shes done feeding them, but they look like the fetal giants that I've seen posted on here, except that they are alive and well, nice big full bellies and every thing, she pulled lots of fur, and is doing great.
This is her second litter, they are NZ/Rex, but her first litter she had she had four healthy babies. 

*dancing* We have baby bunnies!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyy!
I cant believe the size of these guys!


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 12, 2011)

The waiting is killer sometimes.  Our Californian doe, Juliet, waited until the wee hours of day 33 to kindle, and didn't exhibit serious nesting behavior until the 24 hours leading up to it. Some are just like that...


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing in the birthing department yet, shes still hungry, has rearranged the nest again, and no fur added yet, today is day 32. Fingers crossed for tonight!

This kind of feels like watching water boil, every one in the house goes and checks on her every few hours, and she is still sitting in her favorite spot, waiting for what ever treats we might come up with (an apple slice to each of them yesterday). We are off to get three moscovy ducks this afternoon. With baby bunnys on the way and goslings at the end of the month, this house is fidgeting with new animal anxiety! lol


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

keep us updated! I love babies, even if they're not human! We are waiting on our chickens to lay..We wont be breeding, but just the wait for those wonderful eggs is killing me!


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 15, 2011)

chicksandrabbitsohmy said:
			
		

> keep us updated! I love babies, even if they're not human! We are waiting on our chickens to lay..We wont be breeding, but just the wait for those wonderful eggs is killing me!


We know how that feels! We are waiting for our marans to start laying us those beautiful chocolate brown eggs!


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

They are big!!! But so cute!


----------



## currycomb (Apr 24, 2011)

usually, if they only have 1 or 2, the babies are larger, more room in the uterus to grow. also causes problems by the babies being too big to be delivered. if they are growing and doing okay, great!


----------

